# #Justice4Jake



## Trystin (Sep 4, 2016)

Jake said:


> my fav was defs the first easter egg hunt because it was the first tbt event i can remember participating in and it was really fun and it was like at the point where tbt didnt really do events so it was just like a thing that came out of nowhere so it wasn't like stressful for anyone it was just chill and fun and there were no dirty cheaters and also because i was the first person to find all easter eggs in the very first egg hunt and i got no golden egg?? #justice4jake



He asked us to start a petition so here it is, a petition to get Jake his golden egg. You are quite welcome.



Spoiler: ~Petitioners: 27~



ShayminSkies
Azure
Vizionari
Aerchan
Apple2012
Sparro
Lucanosa
Awake
Debinoresu
Araie
Bone Baby
Bowie
Iwaseleanor
Liamslash 
Awesomeness1230
Aleigh
Xerolin
VanessaMay18
BiggestFanOfACCF
OviRy8
Kayleee
Mayorjoe
SensaiGallade
Slave
Tom
Chees4mees
PurpleUnicorns


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2016)

lol, why? 

but hey give me stuff for just being around then


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 4, 2016)

I put my signature to get Jake his golden egg X__________   My signature to the left


----------



## Trystin (Sep 4, 2016)

Sheila said:


> lol, why?
> 
> but hey give me stuff for just being around then



Ask Jake. *summons Jake to the roundtable*


----------



## Tensu (Sep 4, 2016)

Signed.

Can I get the weird doll?


----------



## Trystin (Sep 4, 2016)

Azure said:


> Signed.
> 
> Can I get the weird doll?



nOoO that's why I made this so I could lol. I've been looking for one errwhere


----------



## Tensu (Sep 4, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> nOoO that's why I made this so I could lol. I've been looking for one errwhere



Haha if he actually gives it to you that would be awesome


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 4, 2016)

signed


----------



## Klave (Sep 4, 2016)

tbh I have no idea what this is but count me in


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Sure, I'll sign


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 4, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> nOoO that's why I made this so I could lol. I've been looking for one errwhere



i dont like the incentive of doing something for someone else to get something for yourself but im #teamjake and we want justice so ill sign anyways


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2016)

Jake is one of my good friends.

Signing.


----------



## Araie (Sep 4, 2016)

Signed.


----------



## N a t (Sep 4, 2016)

Signed c:


----------



## Bowie (Sep 4, 2016)

This would be one of very few golden eggs that were received legitimately. Signed.


----------



## N a t (Sep 4, 2016)

Why must there be an incentive tho? I agree with debinoresu. Jus sign it cuz they the the Bell Tree staff, an they deserve it imo ;o


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 4, 2016)

=)


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Sep 4, 2016)

I'll sign


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 4, 2016)

#justice4jake
signeddd


----------



## Trystin (Sep 4, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> i dont like the incentive of doing something for someone else to get something for yourself but im #teamjake and we want justice so ill sign anyways



TBH I would probably use it as a prize in my giveaway if I even accept it. I'm not on TBT much anymore.


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2016)

ANOTHER PETITION you guys are gonna get jake fired


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 4, 2016)

Lol Jake


----------



## Trundle (Sep 4, 2016)

I would also have a golden egg if certain circumstances that's I'm not allowed to bring up didn't happen. Well, Truffle or I. We were neck and neck looking for the last egg. I think Jav also was really close that year too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 4, 2016)

replace "elephant" with "golden egg"


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

i'll sign only if i also get a golden egg ;}


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2016)

Justin said:


> ANOTHER PETITION you guys are gonna get jake fired



Jake was like...my best friend on this site. Why kick him out of the site staff?


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 4, 2016)

Was that the longest sentence ever or what


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 4, 2016)

#Jakeisacrybaby


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 4, 2016)

I guess I'll sign, but only if he actually does give away the weird doll or restocks it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2016)

Tonic said:


> i'll sign only if i also get a golden egg ;}



I don't need a golden egg. I'm happy with the collectibles I got.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2016)

Who's Jake?


----------



## Trystin (Sep 4, 2016)

Shattered said:


> Who's Jake?



whATTTT Jake is one of our very awesome and friendly staff members here on The Bell Tree. #noticemesenpai

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Lol Jake





Justin said:


> ANOTHER PETITION you guys are gonna get jake fired



Can I put you guys down as petitioners lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 4, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Can I put you guys down as petitioners lol



If you want Jake fired sign me up


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 4, 2016)

new petition: #Jake4Jobless


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 4, 2016)

signed breh xXerolin


----------



## Trystin (Sep 4, 2016)

Tom said:


> Lol Jake





Tom said:


> If you want Jake fired sign me up



#torn will he get his golden egg?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2016)

Tom said:


> If you want Jake fired sign me up



I would prefer if you went because I want our precious counter (in Quick, before the Mods come) back.

Other than that, you are a great mod. I liked your contributions and keeping the law on TBT. It's just I want my counter back.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 4, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I would prefer if you went


I agree with this

I'D PREFER A UNMOD TOM THREAD BUT
I'll sign it,


----------



## Trystin (Sep 4, 2016)

WAIT A MINUTE WHAT WHERE IS MY CONVO WITH JAKE?! I SWEAR I HAVENT DONE DRUGS YET WHAT IS HAPPENING

- - - Post Merge - - -

How dare you delete my conversation with lord jake


----------



## sizzi (Sep 4, 2016)

Who deleted the last page of this thread? Justin?


----------



## Trystin (Sep 4, 2016)

WhoMEvR yOu aRE I wiLl fINd YoU aNd mAkE yOu rEpeNT fOR yoUR sInS


----------



## Horus (Sep 5, 2016)

Only if Jake starts a night theme petition


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

Tom said:


> If you want Jake fired sign me up


this lol.

o well have fun ;]


----------



## Togekid (Sep 5, 2016)

#justice4jake

He hosted the Pokemon tournament and his icon is a Stunfisk that's all I need for incentive tbh also golden eggs are cool


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

Has a golden egg even been given out?


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 5, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Has a golden egg even been given out?



Monkey D Luffy has one; the only one


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

Is it tradeble?


----------



## OviRy8 (Sep 5, 2016)

GIVE JAKE HIS GOLD EGG JUBS


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 5, 2016)

This thread: 



Spoiler


----------



## cornimer (Sep 5, 2016)

I'll sign!  #justice4jake


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 5, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Monkey D Luffy has one; the only one



oath2order and jennifer also have golden eggs

unless oath actually finally deleted his, and it isn't just hidden away

and jennifer's is (was?) the only tradeable golden egg (original owner and winner of was tom)

also, no, she isn't trading it and isn't active. so don't even try


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 5, 2016)

_:::looking back through the list of 69 signatures on Petition for small restock of Weird Doll, not finding Jake's signature on it....:::_

so it appears Jake wants cool things for himself... but is opposed to cool things for the rest of us...

no sir, gonna have to take a pass on signing this here Petition.
if things change I'll drop back by, or if somebody starts a petition to give Jake a rotten egg (let me know )...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> oath2order and jennifer also have golden eggs
> 
> unless oath actually finally deleted his, and it isn't just hidden away
> 
> ...



The golden egg was adjusted to being impossible to gift. It had the opposite effect of the red pinwheel.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 5, 2016)

I SIGN #justiceformybf


----------



## Trystin (Sep 5, 2016)

YAAS CREATE AN ARMY OF JAKE HASHTAGS IN THE TAGS BELOW PLZ


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't know what this is exactly, but I'll sign for Jake.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 7, 2016)

Jake...

_Signed.

Love SensaiGallade xxx_


----------



## Aerchan (Sep 11, 2016)

signed!


----------



## vel (Sep 11, 2016)

i'll sign


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2016)

Signing just because Jake likes Mars Bars


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

If Jake gets his golden egg collectible, can I have my golden apple collectible?


----------

